# Neuer Bußgeldkatalog für Angler in Holland



## rippi (19. Januar 2021)

Negativer Trend. Sollten alle um 50% gesenkt werden.


----------



## Timbo78 (19. Januar 2021)

Warum halbieren? Es darf ruhig wehtun, wenn man sich nicht an die Regeln hält


----------



## rippi (19. Januar 2021)

Die Regeln, die das Angeln beschränken, müssen natürlich auch minimiert werden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Januar 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Die Regeln, die das Angeln beschränken, müssen natürlich auch minimiert werden.


Die sind in den Niederlanden bereits auf ein Minimum.
Eigentlich ist es nicht notwendig, gegen diese Regeln zu verstoßen.

Bußgeld fürs Schwarzangeln, mit zu vielen Ruten, während des Kunstköder-Verbots (ähnlich unserer Schonzeit) mit Kunstködern, falsche oder zu große Fische entnehmen und so weiter. Das sind überwiegend legitime Regeln, für die es meiner Meinung nach keinen Grund gibt, diese zu brechen. 32€ bis 45€ dürfte man schon für eine Jahreskarte übrig haben, 2 - 3 Ruten reichen auch aus. Und die Schonzeit dort ist eh schon knapp bemessen.

In meinen Augen gibt es nur sehr wenige Regelungen, die ich für übertrieben halte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Januar 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die sind in den Niederlanden bereits auf ein Minimum.
> Eigentlich ist es nicht notwendig, gegen diese Regeln zu verstoßen.
> 
> Bußgeld fürs Schwarzangeln, mit zu vielen Ruten, während des Kunstköder-Verbots (ähnlich unserer Schonzeit) mit Kunstködern, falsche oder zu große Fische entnehmen und so weiter. Das sind überwiegend legitime Regeln, für die es meiner Meinung nach keinen Grund gibt, diese zu brechen. 32€ bis 45€ dürfte man schon für eine Jahreskarte übrig haben, 2 - 3 Ruten reichen auch aus. Und die Schonzeit dort ist eh schon knapp bemessen.
> ...



Genau so sieht es aus. Hier mal zum Vergleich der Bußgeldkatalog eines großen Angelvereins hier in Mittelfranken: http://www.fvn-online.de/docs/Bussgeldkatalog.pdf


----------



## trawar (19. Januar 2021)

Von mir aus können die das sogar verdreifachen!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Januar 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Von mir aus können die das sogar verdreifachen!


Nur beim Wildpinkeln bitte nicht


----------



## magi (22. Januar 2021)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus. Hier mal zum Vergleich der Bußgeldkatalog eines großen Angelvereins hier in Mittelfranken: http://www.fvn-online.de/docs/Bussgeldkatalog.pdf


Okay, hatte jetzt mit Schlimmerem gerechnet. Wenn da in Mittelfranken genauso lax kontrolliert wird, wie es an unseren Gewässern in NRW oft der Fall ist, würde sich ja schon fast das Fischen mit untotem Köfi "lohnen". Wenn ich da 2,3 Jahre mit durchkomme, stehe ich u.U. besser da, als wenn ich jedes Jahr 3 Bigbaits beim Sinnfischen abreiße  - finde ich schräg &  immer noch viel zu harmlos für meinen Geschmack. Da wir vor Ort oft viel mit (Angler-)Müll am Wasser zu tun haben, sollte allein dieses Vergehen mit MINIMUM 500€ Geldbuße gleichgesetzt werden. Da versteckt man sich behördenseitig oft hinter der Aussage, dass sich Kontrollen nicht rechnen. Gibt es ein ernstzunehmendes Problem, muss mMn so lange an den Bußgeldern geschraubt werden, BIS sich Kontrollen lohnen oder besser gesagt nicht nur defizitär durchführbar sind!

Generell finde ich die Niederländischen Maßnahmen daher auch völlig ok! Vor allem wird da zumindest stellenweise auch oft kontrolliert - so sollte es auch bei uns sein, WENN die Leute es an den Hot Spots scheinbar so BRAUCHEN!


----------



## hanzz (22. Januar 2021)

magi schrieb:


> Da versteckt man sich behördenseitig oft hinter der Aussage, dass sich Kontrollen nicht rechnen.


Hahahaha. 
Kontrollen sind ja vordergründig da, um "VERGEHEN" aufzudecken und in Zukunft zu verhindern und nicht um Geld einzunehmen. 

Bei uns in der Straße wird sehr gern ein Knöllchen verteilt und Ruck Zuck abgeschleppt. 
Seitdem die neue Fahrradstraße da ist nun plötzlich gar nicht mehr. Ein Schelm wer Böses denkt. 
Hat sich wohl gerechnet. 
Oder die Politessen müssen auch Homeoffice machen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. Januar 2021)

magi schrieb:


> Okay, hatte jetzt mit Schlimmerem gerechnet. Wenn da in Mittelfranken genauso lax kontrolliert wird, wie es an unseren Gewässern in NRW oft der Fall ist, würde sich ja schon fast das Fischen mit untotem Köfi "lohnen". Wenn ich da 2,3 Jahre mit durchkomme, stehe ich u.U. besser da, als wenn ich jedes Jahr 3 Bigbaits beim Sinnfischen abreiße  - finde ich schräg &  immer noch viel zu harmlos für meinen Geschmack. Da wir vor Ort oft viel mit (Angler-)Müll am Wasser zu tun haben, sollte allein dieses Vergehen mit MINIMUM 500€ Geldbuße gleichgesetzt werden. Da versteckt man sich behördenseitig oft hinter der Aussage, dass sich Kontrollen nicht rechnen. Gibt es ein ernstzunehmendes Problem, muss mMn so lange an den Bußgeldern geschraubt werden, BIS sich Kontrollen lohnen oder besser gesagt nicht nur defizitär durchführbar sind!
> 
> Generell finde ich die Niederländischen Maßnahmen daher auch völlig ok! Vor allem wird da zumindest stellenweise auch oft kontrolliert - so sollte es auch bei uns sein, WENN die Leute es an den Hot Spots scheinbar so BRAUCHEN!



Die 200€ sind ja vereinsinterne Strafen.

 Wenn dazu noch zusätzlich die Anzeige kommt, bist du in der Hand des Richters. Das geht von einer Ermahnung bis hin zu Tagessätzen.

Ob sich das immer noch rechnet?


----------



## magi (22. Januar 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Die 200€ sind ja vereinsinterne Strafen.
> 
> Wenn dazu noch zusätzlich die Anzeige kommt, bist du in der Hand des Richters. Das geht von einer Ermahnung bis hin zu Tagessätzen.
> 
> Ob sich das immer noch rechnet?


Darauf wollte ich hinaus, da fehlt ja genau genommen der Zusatz, dass solche Verfehlungen eigentlich auch zur Anzeige gebracht werden (müssen?).


----------

